# critter gitter for trade or sale



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Northern Critter Gitter longbow , 62" long and 55@28. 4 lams of locust under clear glass and an osage riser and limb tips. Shoots fastflyte. Near perfect condition no scratches or dings.Only sign of use is small amount of wear on grip.Asking 400 bucks or open to trades .Will post pics tomorrow.RC


----------



## robert carter (Sep 4, 2008)

Price dropped to 375 ,a steal for this bow.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 4, 2008)

Tell you what, throw in the Jeep and it's a deal.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 4, 2008)

That's a nice bow folks.  Great Northern makes a fine one.  Somebody needs to jump on this one.  That's a great deal!


----------

